# Problemas con Motorola Rokr w6



## neptali17 (Sep 16, 2010)

hola amigos presento un problema con un motorola w6 rokr (Digitel), la cual al encerderlo funciona bien pero pasa que al cerrar la tapa y abrirla se coloca la imagen de la pantalla en blanco, creo que no es problema de flex por que lo revise y esta perfecto, y pantalla mucho menos... necesito de su ayuda en este problema


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mira... a mi me paso algo parecido con mi rokr W5... y segun me dijieron... era el flex... tampoco me leia la tarjeta de memoria y se me ponia la pantalla en blanco... pero luego aparecia normal otra vez.


Saludos!


----------



## reixxbert (Sep 17, 2010)

Hermano me vas a disculpa yo soy tecnico calificado de motorola, el flex a simple vista tu puedes verlo bien, pero acuerdate que por el pasa micro lineas que no soy visible al ojo humano sino con un microcopio, te aconsejo que pruebes el flex en otro tlf y sal de duda, pero para mi 102% es el flex


----------



## neptali17 (Sep 17, 2010)

bueno eso pense voy a cambiarselo haber


----------

